# Car Rental



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi we like to rent and pick up a car at Porto airport for a week,can anyone advise us ?

Thank you,Celia


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If the hire company has *not *got arrangements for payment of electronic tolls, make sure you know how to exit and enter airport without using SCUT tolled roads.

These are companies that operate out of airport, there are more and of course car hire portals
Porto > Departures > Getting There > Car Hire > Rent-a-Car


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

celia50 said:


> Hi we like to rent and pick up a car at Porto airport for a week,can anyone advise us ?
> 
> Thank you,Celia


Hello

Last week i replied to a post about Lisbon airport and the answer is just the same. My daughter has used many times economycarhire dot com. Being a single mum with two young children their staff couldn't have been more helpful and they even took care of the children while the paper work was completed.

Phone details are in the Lisbon post.

Krystyna


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you Krystyna and Canoeman for you advice,we have check the car rental companies and made our booking


----------

